# Quitting Uner



## Kripykreme (May 3, 2015)

I started doing uber about 1.5 years ago.

Main reason was to make sure people get home safely as one of my daughter friend was abducted and never been found. I used to take both of them to dance lessons since they were three. I feel that being a driver taking people home at wee hours would be a good thing for me to do.

Secondly, I had always driven at wee hours to clear my head after long day of work or Jetlag from business travel. So I was out any way, why not drive uber to have someone to talk too.

However, after the last rate cut. I no longer will drive for uber. As much as my intentions are good, I am not going to lose money. Yesterday I had a ride from Fremont to SFO. The round trip netted me $28 on 75 miles (return empty). I am in top tax brackets and my total tax is over 40% combined. Which means after tax, the pay is only $19.60. Minus $5 for toll and 3 gallon of gas. This 1.5 hours trip was $5.00 net. But that is not including all the maintainence, keep the car clean, etc. 

I am okay with break even as I never wanted to profit on this. But I am sure not going to lose money while get my car beat up. Even good cause has its limits. I used to give veteran free rides while doing uber. Now I am not going to let Uber suck the blood of poor driver. Only thing I can do it to quit and see uber suffer.


----------

